# Old Opera Program Posters



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

A window to check out the stellar cast offered by opera houses in the old days.

First, _La Traviata_ starring Claudia Muzio and Tito Schipa on 6 January 1932 at the Chicago Civic Opera, during the 1931-2 season.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

1954 old enough?

Tebaldi as Tosca.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Premiere poster of Otello,


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> 1954 old enough?
> 
> Tebaldi as Tosca.


Truly stellar. Too bad no recording of this exists. Fortunately there is one from Rio de Janeiro with Tebaldi, Di Stefano and Taddei, conducted by Di Faberitiis in the same year.


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> 1954 old enough?
> 
> Tebaldi as Tosca.


Truly stellar. Too bad no recording of this exists. Fortunately there is one from Rio de Janeiro with Tebaldi, Di Stefano and Taddei, conducted by Di Faberitiis in the same year.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

:angel:


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

The world premiere of _Turandot_ on 25 April 1926, starring Rosa Raisa and conducted by Arturo Toscanini


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

The world premiere of _Turandot_ on 25 April 1926, starring Rosa Raisa and conducted by Arturo Toscanini

View attachment 131581


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

One of the most famous productions of Tosca ever. The production stayed in the repertoire of the Royal Opera for around 40 years.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Those lucky Canadians.


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

In New York Met 14 March 1970 La Stupenda was supported by the starriest cast any opera house could assemble for her then, with Horne, Bergonzi and Siepi:


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Those lucky Canadians.


From La Stupenda's 1963 role debut at Vancouver Opera:








(With Marilyn Horne and producer Irving Guttman)
















(Signed program)


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Poster of the world premiere of Norma at La Scala, Milan, 26 December 1831, starring Giuditta Pasta, with Giulia Grisi as Adalgisa and Domenico Donzelli as Pollione:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Augastine said:


> In New York Met 14 March 1970 La Stupenda was supported by the starriest cast any opera house could assemble for her then, with Horne, Bergonzi and Siepi:
> 
> View attachment 131634
> 
> ...




It was sounding so familiar, look what I've got.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> It was sounding so familiar, look what I've got.


St Laurent has released the aircheck of the 4 Apr 1970 performance. Wondering whether it's the same as the Nuova Era release. The St Laurent is available from Norbeck, Peters & Ford:


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

_Andrea Chenier_ at Rome Opera, 14 Feb 1929, staring Aureliano Pertile, Claudia Muzio and Benvenuto Franci:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Augastine said:


> St Laurent has released the aircheck of the 4 Apr 1970 performance. Wondering whether it's the same as the Nuova Era release. The St Laurent is available from Norbeck, Peters & Ford:
> 
> View attachment 131727
> 
> ...


Only much more expensive I think.


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Renata Tebaldi, then an established star soprano at La Scala, made her role debut as Aida, 12 Feb 1950:









Two months later, Mrs Meneghini made her debut at La Scala Milan on 12 Apr 1950, then as a guest artist replacing an indisposed Renata:


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Only much more expensive I think.


I had bought from them once. What they produce are actually custom-made CD-Rs.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I framed a very special poster of the very first time Enrico Caruso ever sang at the Met -- in Rigoletto. The poster gives the names of the entire cast and a small picture of Caruso. It is a prized possession of mine.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Augastine said:


> Renata Tebaldi, then an established star soprano at La Scala, made her role debut as Aida, 12 Feb 1950:
> 
> View attachment 131731
> 
> ...


Callas was asked to deputise for Tebaldi again a few months later, but refused, stating that she would only sing at La Scala again as a full member of the company. The next time she appeared there, she opened the 1951/1952 season as Elena in a new production of _I Vespri Siciliani_ and from then on she was known as _La Regina della Scala_.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

_Der Freischütz_ cast list for Birgit Nilsson's debut:

View attachment 131778


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

_Otello_ at Rome Opera, 2 January 1935, starring Francesco Merli, Claudia Muzio and Benvenuto Franci, conducted by Tullio Serafin:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

/\ I have no idea what to say about that, but it's great! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> /\ I have no idea what to say about that, but it's great! :lol:


I have a book : The Joan Sutherland album.
If you ever see it in a library , do take a look, the woman was so down to earth, you have to love her, as she rightfully called:
La Stupenda.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> I have a book : The Joan Sutherland album.
> If you ever see it in a library , do take a look, the woman was so down to earth, you have to love her, as she rightfully called:
> La Stupenda.


I wouldn't count on my local library having it. They seem to be lacking in some areas. Plus, it seems like when they get new stuff, things I would like are the first to go. I actually bought a CD I borrowed once at their library book sale! :lol:

I may end up purchasing the book online eventually though since it's not expensive and seems intriguing.

Are these any different do you know, or is it just the covers that are different?

View attachment 133264


View attachment 133265


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I wouldn't count on my local library having it. They seem to be lacking in some areas. Plus, it seems like when they get new stuff, things I would like are the first to go. I actually bought a CD I borrowed once at their library book sale! :lol:
> 
> I may end up purchasing the book online eventually though since it's not expensive and seems intriguing.
> 
> ...


This one I have ( no 1 ) Also the biography writing by Norma Major and some other books, post them soon as possible.
Have to borrow a cable from my camera towards my computer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

/\ That's quite a potent picture!


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

The posters for Puccini's opera were usually excellent. _Louse_ also had a great poster.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

vivalagentenuova said:


> The posters for Puccini's opera were usually excellent. _Louse_ also had a great poster.


I'd agree. I especially like the one for _Tosca_.

Is this the other poster you mentioned?

View attachment 133338


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Programme poster for the world premiere of Mozart's The Magic Flute, 30 September 1791, Theatre auf der Wieden, Vienna


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

adriesba said:


> I'd agree. I especially like the one for _Tosca_.
> 
> Is this the other poster you mentioned?
> 
> View attachment 133338


Haha, yes, Lou*i*se, not Louse. I have a full sized print of it. It's very beautiful.

Tosca has two good ones. This one is my favorite:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> It was sounding so familiar, look what I've got.


I've listened to it several times via Met Opera on Demand. It's an astonishing performance.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

damianjb1 said:


> I've listened to it several times via Met Opera on Demand. It's an astonishing performance.


One of those things...wishing one was there that night.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I find that Gallica is a treasure trove of this type of memorabilia. https://gallica.bnf.fr/services/engine/search/sru?operation=searchRetrieve&version=1.2&query=%28gallica%20all%20%22opera%22%29%20and%20dc.type%20all%20%22image%22&lang=en&suggest=0


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Dulova Harps On said:


> I find that Gallica is a treasure trove of this type of memorabilia. https://gallica.bnf.fr/services/eng...a") and dc.type all "image"&lang=en&suggest=0


I don't know that I've heard of that site. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

_Aida_, Teatro Regio di Parma, 1872


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Poster of the (disastrous) world premiere of _La Traviata_, 6 March 1853, Teatro La Fenice, Venice










Fanny Salvini-Donatelli, the first Violetta


----------



## Andante Cantabile (Feb 26, 2020)

Poster of the (triumphant) world premiere of Rigoletto, 10 March 1851, Teatro La Fenice, Venice










Felice Varesi, the first Rigoletto










Teresa Brambilla, the first Gilda


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> One of those things...wishing one was there that night.


It's definitely one of those nights


----------

